# Royal Flush! The KING of gamebirds...Pheasant mount pic!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The opener is hours away and I'm bringing this rooster to a customer down by where I'm hunting. Can't wait for another season. Don't miss that first flush of the year! That's my goal for tomorrow! Good Luck!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice job on the rooster Rick. That bird looks great !!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Rick...I'm jealous!

I'll be in ND from the 24th-31st. Most of it being for bowhunting on my land. I'll be the Forks for one day...25th. I'm jealous!

BUT, I will be hunting KS this year...4 cocks/day!

Mike


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

beauty!


----------



## wiscowilly (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey, jgat why would someone from the great state of Wisconsin have a purple helmet showing with their handle?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

King of Gamebirds? Funny, I thought the season for ruffed grouse opened a few weeks ago. :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

huntingdude16 said:


> King of Gamebirds? Funny, I thought the season for ruffed grouse opened a few weeks ago. :lol:


Not in this neck of the woods my friend! :beer:


----------



## birdhunter18 (Oct 15, 2007)

huntingdude16 said:


> King of Gamebirds? Funny, I thought the season for ruffed grouse opened a few weeks ago. :lol:


Not in the neck of any woods...ever.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:


> King of Gamebirds? Funny, I thought the season for ruffed grouse opened a few weeks ago. :lol:


Having grown up in pheasent country and now also having the opportunity to hunt ruffed grouse I'd have to say the above statement is absolutley true! Hitting a flying pheasent is akin to shooting trap but with clay pigeons the size of trash can lids. Besides, any bird that spends a good portion of the winter scratching through cow shyte to pick out the whole corn kernels can't possibly be the KING of anything.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Horsager said:


> huntingdude16 said:
> 
> 
> > King of Gamebirds? Funny, I thought the season for ruffed grouse opened a few weeks ago. :lol:
> ...


I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one. If you have spent any amount of time hunting Ruff's, you would know they aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer at times either. Early in the season they would rather sit and look you in the eye, than flush. Some guys I know don't even take their dog with them, because they are tired getting their limit by the dog catching the birds.
With that being said, what a delicious bird...and beautiful!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> ...4 cocks/day!


Well after all your prison time that is probably nothing for you!

Sorry Mods I just could not resist!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BTW that is a dam fine mount! The feathers look perfect on it! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > ...4 cocks/day!
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I always thought Mike was a little.... odd. :lol:

Rick, who's in the pic and how much did the station pay her to take her picture with you?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo, you're just jealous you weren't one of them!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice looking bird! I'm excited to see how well my Bufflehead turns out.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

WOW!!!!!! Great looking bird Rick!!! That tail feather must be close to 25" where did that one come from?

Is that a picture of Mork and Mindy?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxx


----------

